# wooden case for glasses



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I want to make a case for glasses and I am torn about which direction I should go:

rectangular box like
sculptured
combination

Material selection (currently available in my shop)

mahogany
zebra wood
teak, (somewhat concerned about the oil)
purple heart
padauk
other suggestions

Obviously the inside needs to be lined to reduce the possibility of scrathing the lenses, pin hinges, and magnetic latch to keep the cover closed.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Are you talking about a box to carry the glasses around in, like sunglasses or separate office glasses? Actually, sunglasses I keep in a belt holder at times, but there are times I would like a case that held two sets of glasses. If it is to go on a belt or in a coat pocket, then size would be a big issue.

Depending on how the glasses fit in the case, lining might not be necessary. I would try to elimate the lining. I have no thoughts on the wood type, but I would be tempted to make box with a custom routed midsection that screwed into the rest of the box, and could be replaced for a different shaped new set of glasses.

Interesting project….......


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I looked on the web for some ideas and there were many simulated wood and the typical laser engraved ones but nothing outstanding. Looking at some of my cases they are fairly deep, I would say a minimum of 1" inside would be reasonable.

I am not planning for these to be belt worn, more in the pocket .. large pocket probably. Your independent midsection idea is interesting though.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Depending on the size I think it was fww that showed how to turn an eyeglass case which looked really nice. Otherwise I think a combination could look good. Just need 2 flat pieces for the top and bottom bigger around then you need the cut out a matched set of oval rings that can be glued to each board and that match each other. Glue each to a board, cut the boards to match the outsides of the rings and round over all edges and corners with a file. Just need to join the two sides with some brass hinges and i'd go with a small magnet for the clasp. It is what you do with the top and bottom boards that will determine the level of decoration. Maybe some stringing running through it or make them from a small intarsia style piece you can slice thickness wise to have a matching top and bottom. I'd make the top and bottom pieces thinner and not carve out the inside of them but rely on the rings that make the sidewalls for the necessary depth.


----------

